# Another newbie



## Loraelai (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




My name is Ileana, I'm 25 and I'm a makeup addict from Italy.
I only just recently began getting interested in the world of cosmetics, it all happened more or less a year ago when I discovered Marlena's videos... so you'll have to bear with me, because I'm nowhere near as good as you all.
Well, at least I'm here to learn
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I really love this community, so far: I have been lurking for a few days and there's already so much I'm learning


----------



## n_c (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## MzzRach (Aug 20, 2010)

We're glad to have you join us!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Ileana! Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 21, 2010)

Ileana! i hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## Purple (Aug 21, 2010)

Welcome Ileana!


----------



## Loraelai (Aug 21, 2010)

Thank you, everybody


----------



## christinita (Aug 21, 2010)

Welcome Ileana!


----------



## Hendrix (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello and benvenuta!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Aug 25, 2010)

Welcome to specktra!


----------



## Loraelai (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## hawaii02 (Aug 27, 2010)

Welcome!! Hope you have lots of fun here


----------



## sillylilacs (Aug 29, 2010)

Welcome Ileana! ^_^


----------



## feeorin (Aug 29, 2010)

welcome ileana!


----------



## anne082 (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Susanne (Sep 4, 2010)

Ileana!


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi Ileana!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope to see you around the forums!!


----------



## Loraelai (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey 
	I introduced myself but eventually I never posted due to lack of time. That's why I'm updating this topic and adding information about me.
  	I'm 26 now, of course, and I live near Milan. I still study at University because due to personal problems I had to quit. I resumed my studies this year and now I'm studying Foreign Languages and Literatures (English, of course, and Scandinavian Languages - my choice was Norwegian, but we are learning Danish and Swedish, too).
  	My favourite makeup brands are Lily Lolo (a British mineral makeup brand), MAC (of course: Warm Soul is the MOST BEAUTIFUL blush I ever tried on), Urban Decay (I just came home from Sephora holding a Naked palette. I LOVE IT!!!!!) and Essence (a German low cost brand). I also LOVE the colours for Chanel polishes but I have issues with them: even with a good top coat they never last more than a day without getting ruined, so I ended up buying dupes only 
  	My other hobbies include reading and music (I took singing lessons for several years).
  	Well, that's all for the moment.
	This time I will definately find the time to follow the forum more seriously, I love the fact that you can find so much information!!


----------



## naturallyfab (Jun 22, 2011)

cool! I'm taking Italian next semester at college. Hopefully by December maybe you'll be able to understand my attempts!


----------



## bis (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome back, Ileana!  Great to hear you got back to  your studies.


----------



## babybluesnv (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## Loraelai (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you everybody 
	I'm so glad I finally have the time to post on the forum!!


----------



## Shypo (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi Ileana!!  Welcome to Spektra!  There's so much to check out here - we hope you have a lot of fun, and maybe find a little inspiration!


----------

